# What's a Good Mount for a Garmin Dakota 20?



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

As the title says, I'm looking for a mount for my Garmin Dakota 20.  I'm new to riding and I want to be able to have my GPS on my bars.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

This one works nicely.
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/sho...s/bike-cart-mount/prod11411_010-11023-00.html


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

NordieBoy said:


> This one works nicely.
> https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/sho...s/bike-cart-mount/prod11411_010-11023-00.html


Really? I'd already seen that one before making this post, but thought it looked a little... flimsy.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DrumsXO said:


> Really? I'd already seen that one before making this post, but thought it looked a little... flimsy.


I've used it plenty for an Oregon 450, which is a bigger and heavier GPS than the Dakota. Works fine.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Harold said:


> I've used it plenty for an Oregon 450, which is a bigger and heavier GPS than the Dakota. Works fine.


Cool. Thanks for the input!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Yep, I've used one for years for my Oregon on MTB's and dirt bikes.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I just picked one up off of Amazon! I'll let you know how it works out for me once I receive, install and test it!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a Dakota with that same mount, been using it for years, I've dropped it about 5 times over rough trails at high speed, it feels just a tad loose on the coupling lids making a rattling sound, anyway I fixed with some micropore tape to make a more tight interface between the mount and the unit and also I always use it with the leash around the handlebar.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I have the same mount for my etrex. I was using the ram mount for awhile and while it was solid, it was also a bit bulky. I haven't dumped it off the mount yet (it clips on fairly solid), but as has been said, definitely use it with a lanyard looped around your bars!


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

doccoraje said:


> I have a Dakota with that same mount, been using it for years, I've dropped it about 5 times over rough trails at high speed, it feels just a tad loose on the coupling lids making a rattling sound, anyway I fixed with some micropore tape to make a more tight interface between the mount and the unit and also I always use it with the leash around the handlebar.


Good advice. I have also done/do both of these things with my Dakota 20 (glued a small strip of inner tube to mine).


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

doccoraje said:


> I have a Dakota with that same mount, been using it for years, I've dropped it about 5 times over rough trails at high speed, it feels just a tad loose on the coupling lids making a rattling sound, anyway I fixed with some micropore tape to make a more tight interface between the mount and the unit and also I always use it with the leash around the handlebar.


My mount came today, and I installed it successfully. I used two pair of pliers to pull the zips really, really tight. My GPS fits snug and doesn't seem to rattle, but we'll see tomorrow when I hit the trail with it. I'm packing some tape with me in case it does and it drives me nuts, lol.

And I'll always use the lanyard around the bars of course.


----------



## MisterM (Jan 23, 2016)

K-Edge should work for this.Their products are for Garmin so I'm assuming they will.

Bike Handlebar & Stem Computer Mounts - K-EDGE


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

MisterM said:


> K-Edge should work for this.Their products are for Garmin so I'm assuming they will.
> 
> Bike Handlebar & Stem Computer Mounts - K-EDGE


Um, no. The Dakota doesn't use the 1/4 turn mount like the Edge models. You didn't bother looking at what was already posted, and demonstrated to work by others with the same GPS, or others that use the same mounting system, did you?


----------



## MisterM (Jan 23, 2016)

I didn't. I was actually out riding instead of spending my day ready pages of replies. You should try it, it's fun, plus it might help your attitude since it's that time of the month for ya.:thumbsup:



Harold said:


> Um, no. The Dakota doesn't use the 1/4 turn mount like the Edge models. You didn't bother looking at what was already posted, and demonstrated to work by others with the same GPS, or others that use the same mounting system, did you?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

MisterM said:


> I didn't. I was actually out riding instead of spending my day ready pages of replies. You should try it, it's fun, plus it might help your attitude since it's that time of the month for ya.:thumbsup:


The page you referenced had lots of mounts, except for the unit in question.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

MisterM said:


> I didn't. I was actually out riding instead of spending my day ready pages of replies. You should try it, it's fun, plus it might help your attitude since it's that time of the month for ya.:thumbsup:











Honestly, dude; what did you expect? You posted a link to a page full of mounts, none of which will fit the Garmin Dakota 20... Since that's the GPS that I have, your post wasn't the least bit helpful.

Harold's been a lot of help to me in another thread of mine, and even gave his input in _this_ thread. He's taken time out of his day to type out *very* informative posts to help me get the information / answers I seek. So, it probably rubbed him the wrong way when you came along and posted a link to products that are completely useless to me, given the model of GPS I was looking to mount to my bars...

You get -Rep from me, sir.


----------

